# I feel like my husband is cheating



## eaglesgirl (Jan 9, 2017)

I'm trying to find the answer to my problems and I'm hoping someone here can help. I've been married for 11 years and me and my husband have 2 daughters together. They are 9 and 6. Our sex life has been in the gutter for the past 8 months. We try to have sex but 90% percent of the time, we can't have sex because he can't get it up. Our sex life used to be beautiful and fulfilling but now, it's like I don't turn him on anymore. We've talked about it and he says it might be a phase. He doesn't seem to be stressed and he got a Testosterone test that came back good. We've been to couples therapy and I'm trying my best to be patient but he still doesn't seem interested to me and when he tries, I can't get him hard.

Two nights ago, I tried to initiate sex with him. We kissed for a little but he said he wasn't feeling well and wasn't in the mood. I didn't even feel hurt since I'm used to being rejected so I didn't think anything of it. He laid for a few minutes and then went to the bathroom. Again, it wasn't anything out of the ordinary so it didn't bother me. I ended up falling asleep and woke up a few hours later. He wasn't laying next to me but it was strange because I could hear him snoring. I could see the light was on in the bathroom so I walked in to see what was going on. I kid you now, he was laying in the middle of the bathroom floor asleep. On top of that. he had his Johnson in his hand and had obviously been masturbating since his stomach and chest was covered with dried man juice. It was disgusting. I woke him up and he had no excuse other than sorry. I've been trying my best to have a fulfilling sex life and get him off. He turns down sex from me and then pleasures himself in the bathroom. Also, what would have happened if the girls walked in and seen him on the floor like that. I just feel that he is disgusting but there is an underlying problem. I feel like he may be sleeping with someone else because he can't seem to get excited around me. I've went through his phone and although he has no suspicious text messages, I found photos of his co-worker. She's younger than me and in better shape. I don't know if that's what he looks at when he's in the bathroom but I don't feel comfortable. I'm at the end of my rope and almost considering divorce. Not sure where I should go from here but any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

The photos are a huge red flag.

Honestly I am concerned for his mental health.

Perhaps some counseling or therapy for you both is in order.

Something is absolutely wrong with him.

There might not be an affair but some kind of unhealthy obsession.


----------



## Feeling lost and lonely (Dec 15, 2015)

Has he tried any medication for the problem of not being able to get it up?

Sent from my XT830C using Tapatalk


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Well past time for a "Come to Jesus Meeting" with him as well as some good ol' intensive joint marriage or sexual therapy!*


----------



## hifromme67 (Oct 30, 2016)

Porn addiction?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

The OP has been banned.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

If he is having an affair you need to lie low and watch out for signs, do not put him on notice. Keep a record of things that seem off on a daily basis. 
However, you do have something to bring up and discuss, the incident in the bathroom, the pictures of the girl are a red flag too. Ask him about his bathroom episode, take back control of your relationship, you seem to be treading too softly, you have a right to know.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Closing down this troll thread.


----------

